

SchnitzelPress, a blog engine for hackers and fools - hmans
http://schnitzelpress.org/2012/2/25/introducing-schnitzelpress/

======
jeremiads
Written in Ruby, so guaranteed to spiral outward into madness if you read the
code. Also, pretty sweet looking stuff. Trying soon!

